

Show HN: OverflowMonthly - gt5050
http://www.overflowmonthly.com/

======
ekpyrotic
Guys, I want to see a discussion on copyright issues here.

At first I thought that gt5050 might be infringing copyright. In particular,
if asked, I would have guessed that ownership of the content posted on Stack
remained with the askers/answerers. Or, at worse, that the content was
released under a non-commercial creative commons license. In fact, it's
released under a generic creative commons license (source:
[http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/5546/who-is-the-
copy...](http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/5546/who-is-the-copyright-
holder-of-stackoverflow-user-contributed-content)).

How do people feel about an answerer putting x amount of time into writing a
free, articulate, well-explained answer, and having that answer repackaged and
sold without compensation (or even correspondence)? That kinda' grinds my
gears.

To be explicit, although I have similar qualms with Hacker Monthly, they're
largely settled by the fact that Cheng Soon contacts the authors and gets
explicit permission (even if he doesn't pay them).

That said, gt5050, I mean to take nothing away from the kudos you deserve for
delivering a product.

~~~
beaumartinez

        > How do people feel about an answerer putting x amount
        > of time into writing a free, articulate, well-explained
        > answer, and having that answer repackaged and sold
        > without compensation (or even correspondence)?
    

It says at the bottom of every page "user contributions licensed under cc-
wiki"; by posting content on the site you agree to those terms. They're not
being "cheated"[1]—

    
    
        You are free:
        
        to Share — to copy, distribute and transmit the work
        to Remix — to adapt the work
        to make commercial use of the work
    

[1] <http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/>

------
zdouglas
First, thanks for making this!

Just a little note, I think there's a bug in your profile picture retrieval:
asker & answerer have different usernames but the same pictures; e.g. John
Skeet & Remus Rusanu on p. 9.

~~~
gt5050
I am looking into this. EDIT: It is fixed. Will upload the corrected pdf. The
problem was only with the pdf version and not with the mobi version

------
highace
Great idea, but make it a website instead of a pdf (or as well as) so sorting
and searching and stuff can be done?

~~~
gt5050
Thanks for the suggestion, would try and setup website as well. In the
meantime if you can have a look at this <http://stackoverflow.com/?tab=month>

------
shivang
This is really nice, would love to have the questions sorted according to the
topics

------
devilankur18
good concept buddy ... The links were missing from the pdf. If pdf could have
the links to the original content then it would be more easy to get to the
original content

~~~
gt5050
I am using Qt to render the content to pdf ,and some how links are not working
in the rendered pdf.Will work on this.

------
Toshio
Nice idea, a separate edition that excludes everything made by microsoft would
probably get me to part with money.

~~~
gt5050
Thanks for trying it out. I would be creating separate ebooks on different
topics.

